# Espresso Corner - Huddersfield



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyone been here yet?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Last time I was in Huddersfield, mid morning and the place was empty, I haven't tried their coffee yet but with the amount of empty seats I didn't hold out much hope for them.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shame , heart seems in the right place looking at this clip anyway .

Proof is in the tasting ....

Perhaps give it a go Ian?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Proof is in the tasting as you say, the guy has the passion.

Ian


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, well, message to the people of Huddersfield, WAKE UP and give this place a try you should not be disappointed.

All the things I like in a coffee shop, passionate owner, good coffee, nicely presented, clean and functional place. It looks like the owners have ploughed back their earlier profits into some brand new shiny things, Mazzer /La Marzocco taking pride of place on the counter.

Square Mile Red Brick are the beans of choice, not something I have any experience with but they made a perfectly good drink with enough punch in there to delight your taste buds.

The passion and enthusiasm is obviously displayed by a blackboard behind the counter showing, extraction time, brew temperature, dose weight and output weight. Of course not every customer will know what the hell this is about but for me this displays the seriousness and level of detail these people are aiming for.

As an extra, good selection of cakes and fresh sandwiches, oh and the owner James is very amiable guy too.

We'll be using this place when in town for sure.

Ian


----------



## LJH (Jan 10, 2015)

I haven't tried it yet as it's been empty, or very quiet whenever I've walked by so I presumed it wasn't very good. I didn't notice James, there was a different man working when I looked in. I'll try it in the coming weeks and report back. I'll see how it compares to Coffee Evolution and Caffé Venecia.

Luke


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I might make the trip, thanks for pointing this out martin


----------

